# [FreeNAS] geom_label



## creepwood (Nov 26, 2009)

first off, I'm not a freeBSD-user and no practically nothing about the OS. I'm using a dist of freenas but not getting any help from their forum, and I think I should be able to get help from here instead.

I did a clean install of the OS, just a CD-rom drive and a CF-drive connected to IDE. I'm getting an error over and over again in the console when I to edits to the the settings via a webgui.

the error is:

```
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4af4720bf689ebeb removed
GEOM_LABEL: for provider ad0a is ufsid/4af4720bf689ebeb
```

where ad0 is the CF-card with the OS on.

hopping for help by a total bsd-noob, speak to my like I'm retarted


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2009)

That's not an error and you can ignore it.

If want to do something about it:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3715


----------

